# Kaia Gerber - walking the runway for Alberta Ferretti fashion show S/S 2019 during Milan Fashion Week 19.09.2018 x69



## brian69 (22 Sep. 2018)

​


----------



## gugolplex (22 Sep. 2018)

:thx: Vielen Dank! Tolle pics! :thumbup:


----------



## vco69 (11 Nov. 2018)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2018)

nett
danke sehr


----------

